# WTB



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone have a little 14’ trailer for a v hull fishing boat ? I wasn’t looking to spend a lot, but don’t want a beat rusted thing either.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Go to KSL and set lower search price low. There are several on here of people just wanting to get rid of boats on here for next to nothing. Don't be afraid of low balling. here is an example.

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/53690983

strip the boat of whatever is good on it if there is any and haul the boat to the dump. Most the time trailers are in pretty good shape. maybe just a bearing job.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Will the dump accept a whole boat ? I always thought there were limits to what the dump would accept ?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have done it up here in Box Elder County. If you ask nicely, they will help you pull it off with the tractors that are out there. You could call you local dump and ask.


----------

